# Are your riding trails closed?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

No. I live in a rural area and the state forest behind my house where my rides start from is little used except by a few hikers. More in the past week though ... a lot of people off work. I bet there were five or more. 

There's a downed tree from a winter storm that has closed off a loop, and no one is going to cut that except my husband, as the trail is too narrow for the snowmobile club to bother with. And there are patches of ice still -- and a snowstorm predicted for tomorrow ... 

Three riders just went by down the road, one I knew. 

It's a lot like normal out here, if you don't turn on any news.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine are just places on public land. No one monitors anything and the gates are barbed wire ones without any kind of lock. So they are open - but after going a month without riding because I twisted my right hip, just as I got good-to-go I twisted my left hip. Can't ride because only one sideways hop would undo the last week's worth of healing. I suspect even a trot would hammer things I cannot afford to have hammered!

SOOOO anxious to get my hip/back fully up to speed again. I can walk, though, so been out daily walking a few miles on MY feet. I don't spook much personally.:rofl:


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Where I am, all BARNS are closed, let alone trails. Only essential staff are allowed on premises. Boarders can't see their own horses. Facilities face huge fines if they break the rules.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

SteadyOn said:


> Where I am, all BARNS are closed, let alone trails. Only essential staff are allowed on premises. Boarders can't see their own horses. Facilities face huge fines if they break the rules.


Ugh, that's terrible! I really hope it doesn't come to that here. As long as the internet works (so I can work) and I can see my horses, I am OK. If I had to go weeks without seeing them, I would be really unhappy. Partially because, TBH, the standard of care at my barn is not up to MY standards. One of them could go three-legged lame and no one would notice...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

My favorite trail has been closed for a while due to unsafe boardwalks and bridges. There was an alternate trail that was still great, but a tornado tore recently through it. Let's just say it will take a LONG time (and many chainsaw hours) to make it even remotely passable again 

Other trails (that also have some camping spots) are officially closed since a few days ago and I am expecting more to follow...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I am fortunate that my horses are right here on the farm. I feed and interact morning and evening plus when I am outside they come to the closet fence. My filly has learned that she can come around the outside fence 20' from my work shop and look in the window and watch me. My problem is it is like a swamp. We've had twice as much rain as normal this year and it has been too sloppy to ride.
As far a normal life, we usually only go to town once a week and one weekend night we usually go to dinner. Restaurants have been closed for a 1 1/2 weeks and we won't go to town shopping around big groups, so we only go in for milk and such instead of our town shopping. Really our life hasn't changed much. Our freezer is full and have a well stocked pantry, we normally buy store bought bread but it has all been bought out so we have been having homemade and it's is better anyway. A neighbor has laying hens so our eggs come from them.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I ride the national forest off-trail, or on forest service roads. I just went out there today.......my first ride in about 2 weeks, man, I needed that! My mare felt like she was on rocket fuel all the way home, but it was good, so very good, to ride. 

I haven't heard about trails being closed, but I am surprised that would be the case, because even in places that restrict people's being out and about, they seem to allow solitary exercise. So why would they close the trails? Being out in fresh air, away from others, is probably the best place anyone could be! As a matter of fact, I think I heard the national parks were open free of charge (like the Grand Canyon) to encourage people to be outside. Am I wrong about that?

That would really, really be horrible if you couldn't even be out in nature alone or with someone you live with. It would be horrible not to be able to see your horse. If you can go to the grocery store with 5-6 feet distance between you and the hungry hoards, why couldn't you see your horse and go riding. That makes no sense. :frown_color:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In our area the Provincial Parks are closed so no going there, if you do, your car can be towed and maybe fines handed out.
The trails we ride on are private property, farms, so we can still go there but because of the wet conditions we don't ride much there until it dries up some as we should be respectful of neighbours property.
I keep my horse at my sister's so no problem going to see him and we can ride together but right now I don't go into the house and we try to keep a "social distance' and so far it is working.
We are retired and don't have to go out much anyway and a neighbour offered to pick up groceries for us tomorrow.

I have heard on the news that we should be looking our for our elderly and frail neighbours to be sure they are doing ok. I think to myself yes I should be thinking about who in the neighbourhood needs a checking up on and the phone rings and someone is calling to check on us. I then realize that we are the oldest in the area, the frail and elderly, that set me back on my heels. But the neighbours have all been good here, we've had several calls offering help if we need it.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

The state of Illinois has shut down all State Parks - so no riding. It is still pretty early here for riding anyway. We got a couple inches of snow yesterday but mud season is in full swing. I have seen some posts that National Parks are not closed and horse back riders are still going to Shawnee National Forest to ride those campgrounds are still open.

We do have a local forest preserve that has said on FB that they are still open but alas, their equestrian trails are closed due to the mud. Most trails in my area do not open until mid-April in a normal year.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

SteadyOn that is horrible that you cannot go to the barn. Yes, I was surprised that my trails were closed, when I checked Saturday people lucky enough to ride down were there in full force. I will check next weekend to see what is going on.

Since I live in the big city I guess I should have figured this might happen. Beaches and city parks may be next. I'm lucky that I have a small ring in my back yard I can use in a pinch.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

whisperbaby22 said:


> SteadyOn that is horrible that you cannot go to the barn.


I can totally understand it for the big operations, but at my current barn, I can literally count on one hand the number of people who actually show up there with any frequency, and it's rare that more than one person is there at a time. Seems pretty low risk, but I suppose it's probably too hard for the government to start figuring out and issuing exceptions. It's considered a "recreational facility," so that's that. I think maybe in a vet emergency or something, exceptions would be made, but otherwise... nope.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I keep my horses at home, so have still been able to ride. Currently all my riding is just on the roads/my neighbor's trails. I am going to check out conditions out west - it is all crown land so that area will still be accessible for riding. I know that folks are still out there bombing around on snowmobiles right now too. It would be impossible for them to close those areas down. I suppose they could start handing out fines, but I think as long as you aren't traveling in large groups there shouldn't be an issue. I met my parents out there to cut firewood this weekend - I drove myself and we remained 6' away from eachother. It was a good day to be out in the woods and still get to 'socialize' at a distance. 

The barns around here are handling things all differently. Where i take lessons she has closed to haul-ins. Not sure if boarders are still permitted to go see their horses or not. Her husband is a pilot for West Jet so they are both in isolation.....I would assume no one is going on their property right now. 

Another girl I know who leases a horse has been advised that all boarders are strictly prohibited from going on to the property. 

My friend that boards at a small place has been told she can still go see her horse, but is not allowed any access to the barn. 

Another friend that boards still has full access to the facilities there. This is also a smaller boarding place and they just asked that the visit times are staggered. 

It would be hard to have no access to the horses; especially as grooming/riding, etc is a very good social isolation activity!


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

I checked today to see if KY state parks were still open as that's the only trail I've been on that wasn't on the barn owners' property or in the adjacent national forest area.

On the parks.ky.gov website, they list things like restaurants being carry-out only, any gift shops, museums and historic homes are closed, but that "Park grounds are open for hiking, picnicking and exploring." and "All state park campgrounds, golf courses, marinas and hiking trails remain open to the public." 

So... I'm not sure. It doesn't say anything about horseback riding and if they're saying all campgrounds are open I assume that means horse campgrounds too since they didn't list any exceptions.

But the golf courses bit makes me wonder if this info is up to date, since as of this evening all non-essential businesses are supposed to close down and I can't imagine golf courses as being essential? Seems like there would be an awful lot of human contact necessary at golf courses unless you brought all your own equipment and hauled your own cart in. At least a lot more than hiking, horseback riding, etc.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Florida has closed all it's State Parks, so those trails are all closed. I ride one of the horses at my neighbor's farm, and it's usually just me and her,I rarely interact with any people as my friend also works and often isn't home when I'm there. There's only her and her husband, her daughter and that family of husband and 2 small children,,, and 1 boarder, but If I do encounter anyone, I can very easily stay 6 feet away. No trails, but I can ride anywhere on the 20 acre farm and the way her paddocks are set up, there is a trail-like alley way between and around a lot of the paddocks, and a large fenced area that serves as an arena also. Luckily, Blast stays calm when one of the horses that lives in the paddock comes running up to or along the fence line as we're riding the 'trail' between the paddocks,,,some even try to reach their nose over the fence to try to sniff,,,or bite her...lol, some go off bucking and running,,but Blast just thinks they are being soooo silly. 

I'm so thankful to have someplace so close to home to go to , to get out of the house! The farm is the only place I've been since 3/13, that i got out of the truck.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm also in Florida and as was said all state parks are now closed to all activities.
I really don't mind the stay home and hide suggestions...but my horses are home so I get to see and interact daily no matter what. :wink:
I belong to a few trail groups and there is conflicting information about open or closed but if you "trespass" and get caught it is a $500+ fine minimum plus other things against you..._no thanks._
I know that trailheads in many areas are either on state lands or cross and because of that are also now closed.
Small private trail areas are still available since it is private land, but riding my property, my neighbors property and connect across the dairy lands of near 1,000 acres is plenty to ride on till the trails re-open.
The federal forests and lands are also closed to all activities...as are beaches.
This state is near shut-down to try to protect us...
I don't mind, really don't.
This is so unknown and dangerous I appreciate that what officials are doing trying to protect us so we can ride another day and season. :smile:
Its nearly to hot now anyhow with days hitting almost 90 this week, although humidity is yet comfortable...soon to be brutal.
:runninghorse2:..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My trailhead is still clogged with snow. I'm the only one who uses it.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Trails we ride are not closed part of trail system is county. Some trails are state. Only ones who ride horses out there are my daughter an I.

Only time we ever see anyone is on Saturdays. Usually only a few people never really stop to talk to anyone. Highly doubt the trails will be closed. 

Not ridable now anyway snow/ice covered. Dirt road still has to much ice so can't get to trails yet.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I hadn't paid any attention since I only ride on our property now days but you got me curious so I looked it up. Our state parks (Indiana) are still open including the campgrounds and entrance fees are waived. The website wasn't clear about bathroom/shower house facilities but it sounded as if all the buildings are closed. Camping is by reservation only and I think you still have to pay for your camp site and bridle tags but it all has to be prepaid online or through the mail. Big groups that reserved a lot of sites have been cancelled so just from that I'm guessing they are maybe limiting the camp sites they'll rent out so that there are empty campsites around all sides of a rented one but it didn't state that specifically.


----------



## seniorider (Dec 13, 2019)

My barn is closed to riding because the owner does not want to stress the health care facilities with injuries due to falls from horses. when they are desperately trying to treat coronavirus victims. She has set up a schedule to allow boarders to see their horses for one hour, one person at a time.


----------



## Elle (Apr 5, 2013)

We are under lockdown/Stay in Place, but there is an exception to care for animals or loved ones. Our barn is very small, the owner does all the feeding and watering. She literally said to please come take care of your horse because I can't take care of 80 animals by myself. She has goats, sheep, a mini mule, etc. So we go out every 3 days and pick our horses feet, turn her out, check on her etc. No way would I ride and risk injury with the hospitals being so overwhelmed. I also call before showing up to get the "all clear" that nobody else is there. Yesterday we were the only people there. It sucks for everybody who can't even see their babies but honestly even being out there alone I'm afraid of catching it. I use wipes and hand sanitizer constantly and thoroughly scrub down when I get home.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have no idea if the trails are closed or not. I haven't been riding lately due to rain and work demands anyway. 

As an ortho nurse, would suggest people be a bit more careful riding. Accidents do happen, and even though we see very few equine related accidents on a normal basis, they can happen and this is not a good time to be in a hospital or ER.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Our state parks are closed, but the trails are open. Just the restrooms and parking lots are closed. If you can ride or walk over to the trails, they are all yours. However, they won't be maintained. Soon enough, there'll be logs down and people camping everywhere.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My trails mysteriously reopened this weekend. A ranger told me that nobody really knows what is going on. Pretty typical for what is going on here in So Cal. Areas that get to crowded are closed back down. I have never seen a crowd on these trails. It would be difficult to get with 6 feet or really even 10 feet from anybody on these groomed trails. They may be closed back down at any time, however, so I went out today to get a photo.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

trailhorserider said:


> I haven't heard about trails being closed, but I am surprised that would be the case, because even in places that restrict people's being out and about, they seem to allow solitary exercise. So why would they close the trails?


I am in New Zealand, so am not sure if the same applies in the US as here, but our situation is that they don't want people doing exercise that is far from home or risky because if they get injured or lost, you take away medical professionals from their focus on the pandemic, you might have to go to a hospital (which you really don't want to be in with risk of transfer of the virus), and if its the case of you getting lost, there may just not be the people available to come search for you in a timely manner. People I know that have horses here, have been told they can ride on their own property but not off it. They have chosen not to ride though because they don't want to risk getting hurt and then be a burden on the medical system or potentially exposed to the virus in a medical setting.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

We have a stay-at-home order in place in MD, but the trails near me (like Fair Hill) are still open to riders, just no more than 6 riders in a group. The paperchase trail ride event for April was cancelled, but other than that...you can still ride them.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't been riding because of a surgery. But trails are not closed in the Mark Twain, or anywhere in MO that I'm aware. There was a 25/50 mile endurance ride scheduled for late April that was rescheduled for later in the summer.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

SE OK. N. Texas and Oklahoma trails are closed for camping, but open for day rides.


And it is eating me alive to not be able to go camp.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Trails are closed again, these are county parks that I ride in. Open spaces all over So Cal are closed then opened and closed again, even our beaches.


----------

